# lunar models jupiter 2 temporary diorama



## bert model maker

this is my 16.5 inch lunar models jupiter 2 that is the campsite/crash version the other one is the huge lunar models 2 footer with the derilect interior, and the 2 footer sitting next to the unfinished polar lights jupiter 2


----------



## StarshipClass

Nice collection there! I like the first photo a lot. Looks like something from the show.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

You know your LIS. They look so real.


----------



## bert model maker

thanks !! i am going to make some REAL dioramas when i get the time, those were fast set ups.


----------



## lisfan

nice job bert


----------



## bert model maker

lisfan said:


> nice job bert


 thanks !!!


----------



## lisfan

does your hatch open and close? if so can you share how you did it? thanks ahead of time
phil


----------



## bert model maker

lisfan said:


> does your hatch open and close? if so can you share how you did it? thanks ahead of time
> phil


 nope i cut out the outter hatch then scratch built an inner hatch and airlock section.


----------

